# Operatic Christmas Present



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Recently a friend gave me over 35 vintage opera LP's in pristine condition and i got a turntable. I never liked listening to opera outside of the car before. It is a whole new world for me and so nostalgic. For Xmas I bought a 33 rpm set of Ponselle. I must say I prefer the lp sound of her over the cd. Consider this if you like classic recordings. It sounds amazing and alive. Very very few crackles and pops.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Recently a friend gave me over 35 vintage opera LP's in pristine condition and i got a turntable. I never liked listening to opera outside of the car before. It is a whole new world for me and so nostalgic. For Xmas I bought a 33 rpm set of Ponselle. I must say I prefer the lp sound of her over the cd. Consider this if you like classic recordings. It sounds amazing and alive. Very very few crackles and pops.


Nice present to yourself. In the words of a friend, no CD will equal the sound of an analogue source played in an analogue medium.
In other words, if it was recorded for an LP, nothing will beat the sound of an LP. In the case of a Ponselle 33 rpm record, I'm not sure as I think most of the Ponselle records were made for 78 rpm, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

MAS said:


> In the words of a friend, no CD will equal the sound of an analogue source played in an analogue medium.,
> In other words, if it was recorded for an LP, nothing will beat the sound of an LP.


This assumes that one has the $$$ to purchase a good turntable, cartridge, and phono amplifier, and has an LP in relatively pristine condition.

Analogue sound reproduction isn't cheap or easy.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> This assumes that one has the $$$ to purchase a good turntable, cartridge, and phono amplifier, and has an LP in relatively pristine condition.
> 
> Analogue sound reproduction isn't cheap or easy.


Yes today it's an unusual medium. In its heyday, the 1950s and beyond (1980s), it was very common and I don't think you needed hi-fi to enjoy it, though one could spend thousands on a good system, never mind the superb speakers one couldn't afford!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

wkasimer said:


> This assumes that one has the $$$ to purchase a good turntable, cartridge, and phono amplifier, and has an LP in relatively pristine condition.
> 
> Analogue sound reproduction isn't cheap or easy.


Well my turntable cost $60 and my like new Ponselle 2 record set was $10. Ponselle was of course recorded in 78 rpm, but this listener thinks the analogue transfer to 33 was good.I have not heard a pricey turntable, but I sure am happy with my modest investment. The sound is most wonderous. The only drawback is you can't jump around a recording like you can with a CD for fear of scratching the records and I aim to keep the pristine condition by always playing to the end. I would suggest at the least have some recordings of your favorite artists on lp and I could recommend my turntable if you want an affordable investment.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> Nice present to yourself. In the words of a friend, no CD will equal the sound of an analogue source played in an analogue medium.
> In other words, if it was recorded for an LP, nothing will beat the sound of an LP. In the case of a Ponselle 33 rpm record, I'm not sure as I think most of the Ponselle records were made for 78 rpm, if I'm not mistaken.


78 originally but an analogue transfer.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Recently a friend gave me over 35 vintage opera LP's in pristine condition and i got a turntable. I never liked listening to opera outside of the car before. It is a whole new world for me and so nostalgic. For Xmas I bought a 33 rpm set of Ponselle. I must say I prefer the lp sound of her over the cd. Consider this if you like classic recordings. It sounds amazing and alive. Very very few crackles and pops.


Great, have fun with it and perhaps you find some more bargains.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Well my turntable cost $60 and my like new Ponselle 2 record set was $10. Ponselle was of course recorded in 78 rpm, but this listener thinks the analogue transfer to 33 was good.I have not heard a pricey turntable, but I sure am happy with my modest investment. The sound is most wonderous. The only drawback is you can't jump around a recording like you can with a CD for fear of scratching the records and I aim to keep the pristine condition by always playing to the end. I would suggest at the least have some recordings of your favorite artists on lp and I could recommend my turntable if you want an affordable investment.


You'll have to try to master the "needle drop," where you carefully guide your tone arm to the exact spot where the band starts! It is quite achievable.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> You'll have to try to master the "needle drop," where you carefully guide your tone arm to the exact spot where the band starts! It is quite achievable.


For you. My hands shake from the medicine I take. I can live with it.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> For you. My hands shake from the medicine I take. I can live with it.


You can of course get a device which lowers the pick up arm for you. I used to have one in the days of LP


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Handelian said:


> You can of course get a device which lowers the pick up arm for you. I used to have one in the days of LP


I saw that they were offered but they cost more than I wish to pay. Turntable's with them cost twice or more than what I paid. I have gotten into the Zen of listening to all the music on a side. I listened to the Forza side of Ponselle's double set twice in a row today. Such a different sound than CD's.


----------

